# online hair accesries



## tana2210 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey girls, anyone know of a good website that ships to australia for things like headbands..... lol
any help much appreciated


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 7, 2009)

hmmm dunno! I normally get mine from Priceline.

Check out the long hair care forums and they have pages of talk about hair 'toys' as they like to call them! Just google Long Hair Forum.


----------



## Brie (Sep 7, 2009)

i just ordered some of these Alicebands


----------

